# 2013 vs. 2014 CAAD10 Black Inc?



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

The 2013's are going on sale now and seem to be a pretty good deal. However, it just seems like the 2014 is spec'd much better. Or is it just me? 

- Much better crank in Hollowgram over the FSA one
- I think I would rather have the Mavic Ksyrium wheels over the 6700 wheels
- Groupsets is 11 speed vs. Di2, however the Red 22 retails for significantly more than the 6770 group set


But the sale on those 2013's is quite tempting even if it isn't as well spec'd. Anyone else think about this issue?


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

I picked up a 2013 on closeout, I was very keen on getting Di2,
And at 45% off retail list price it was a no brainer. 

I sold the wheels and put on a different set. Just absolutely love how the bike rides and handles, and I'll never go back to a mechanical groupo after using the Di2.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Randy, thanks for the post. My shop has it for $40% off. Sure is a great looking bike. I think the '14 is better equipped for MSRP but the '13 on close out is hard to beat. Do you have pictures of your bike?


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

Better equipped if you don't want electronic shifting I agree. But if you don't want mechanical then it doesn't much matter to me if it has 105, RED, or Dura Ace, I didn't want any of them. Personal thing obviously. Most people would kill to have RED on their bike.

I'll see if I can snap some pictures on my ride tomorrow morning.


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

tranzformer said:


> Randy, thanks for the post. My shop has it for $40% off. Sure is a great looking bike. I think the '14 is better equipped for MSRP but the '13 on close out is hard to beat. Do you have pictures of your bike?


Just took a few pictures today, sorry but I didn't wipe it down after the last ride...

<center>
clicking on any of the pictures will bring up a full size image.

<a href="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/P9281014.jpg"><img src="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/small/P9281014.jpg"</img></a><br><br>
<a href="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/P9281015.jpg"><img src="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/small/P9281015.jpg"</img></a><br><br>
<a href="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/P9281016.jpg"><img src="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/small/P9281016.jpg"</img></a><br><br>
<a href="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/P9281017.jpg"><img src="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/small/P9281017.jpg"</img></a><br><br>
<a href="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/P9281018.jpg"><img src="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/small/P9281018.jpg"</img></a><br><br>
<a href="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/P9281019.jpg"><img src="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/small/P9281019.jpg"</img></a><br><br>
<a href="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/P9281020.jpg"><img src="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/small/P9281020.jpg"</img></a><br><br>
<a href="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/P9281021.jpg"><img src="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/small/P9281021.jpg"</img></a><br><br>
<a href="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/P9281022.jpg"><img src="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/small/P9281022.jpg"</img></a><br><br>
<a href="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/P9281023.jpg"><img src="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/small/P9281023.jpg"</img></a><br><br>
<a href="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/P9281024.jpg"><img src="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/small/P9281024.jpg"</img></a><br><br>
<a href="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/P9281025.jpg"><img src="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/small/P9281025.jpg"</img></a><br><br>
<a href="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/P9281026.jpg"><img src="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/small/P9281026.jpg"</img></a><br><br>
<a href="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/P9281027.jpg"><img src="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/CAAD%2010/small/P9281027.jpg"</img></a><br><br>
</center


----------



## ketsana (Mar 23, 2012)

randyharris said:


> I picked up a 2013 on closeout, I was very keen on getting Di2,
> And at 45% off retail list price it was a no brainer.
> 
> I sold the wheels and put on a different set. Just absolutely love how the bike rides and handles, and I'll never go back to a mechanical groupo after using the Di2.


Wow. Can you tell me which shop was giving 45% off? My LBS in Canada can only do 2500$ minus wheels + cassette


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

ketsana said:


> Wow. Can you tell me which shop was giving 45% off? My LBS in Canada can only do 2500$ minus wheels + cassette


http://www.goridebicycles.com/goride/?page_id=412


----------



## ketsana (Mar 23, 2012)

randyharris said:


> http://www.goridebicycles.com/goride/?page_id=412


Thanks. Those prices are unbelievable. Unfortunately they won't sell it to me over the phone.
If someone were to physically walk in and purchase it for me then they would ship it to the canada/US border for me.
Hmm....

I have a 14.2lb Scott addict and a 15.2lb 2013 caad 10-5.
I was gonna sell the caad and get a foil to be the flatland bike but I cant stop looking at pictures of the black inc. I think I'm gonna go with my gut feeling on this purchase and stop trying to justify an aero bike.


----------

